# Alerte MODOS : autorisez de nouveau les thread coup d'boules



## semac (21 Novembre 2004)

Mais que se passe-t-il ici !! depuis que les thread sur les coups de boule ont été supprimés, on ne parle plus que de mort, d'épitaphe, de façon de mourrir, j'en passe et des meilleurs !!  
Le Bar est en pleine crise existentiel, c'est pourquoi mesdames et messieurs les modos je vous une demande officiel de réintégration des threads sur les coups d'boule, ou alors interdisez ceux sur la mort, car ça devient franchement morbide ici :mouais: 

MacDead Génération...


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Regarde le reportage sur le suicide collectif sur France 2 pendant qu'on y est


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2004)

'tain même la télé s'y met    :hein:


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2004)

c'est un thread spécial coup de boule rouge


----------



## Nexka (21 Novembre 2004)

Tu préféres un truc dans ce genre???  


Clic :love:


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu préféres un truc dans ce genre???
> 
> 
> Clic :love:



Pendant qu'on y est là


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu préféres un truc dans ce genre???
> 
> 
> Clic :love:


Mouuuuarff   :love: 

z'iame les bisounours !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (21 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est un thread spécial coup de boule rouge


non, par contre un de tes coups d'boules vert meurtrier (je suis dans le ton comme ça  ) me permettrai de gagner un petit carré


----------



## Nexka (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pendant qu'on y est là



   

Avec ça, yen a bcp qui n'auront plus à réfléchir à leur manière de mourir


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu préféres un truc dans ce genre???
> 
> 
> Clic :love:


Un bisou ! Un bisou !  :love: 

Oppppp pardon :rose:, je ne sais pas ce que je fais dans ce thread moi


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Un bisou ! Un bisou !  :love:
> 
> Oppppp pardon :rose:, je ne sais pas ce que je fais dans ce thread moi



Tiens rien que pour toi Spyro   

Bisous, bisous, gentil Bisounours 
Un p'tit bisou 
Y'a rien de plus fou 
Bisous, bisous, gentil Bisounours 
Un gros bisou 
Y'a rien de plus fou 

Un le matin 
Juste pour se sentir bien 
Un bisou à onze heures 
Pour un peu de bonheur 
Un à midi 
Ca fait plaisir aussi 
Et un le soir 
Ca évite les cauchemars


----------



## Spyro (21 Novembre 2004)

C'est pas aussi bien que quand c'est Nexka   :rose:
_Et puis je l'ai sur mon ordi celle-là _


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas aussi bien que quand c'est Nexka   :rose:
> _Et puis je l'ai sur mon ordi celle-là _




Et celle la 

Moi à mon Bisounours 
Je lui fais des bisous 
Des gentils, des tout doux 
Des géants, des tout fous 
Un bisou sur la joue 
Un bisou dans le cou 
Car mon p'tit Bisounours 
Il adore les bisous


----------



## poildep (21 Novembre 2004)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et celle la
> 
> Moi à mon Bisounours
> Je lui fais des bisous
> ...


 C'est une chanson pour sonnyboy ?


----------



## Gregg (21 Novembre 2004)

Je me permettrai pas


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mais que se passe-t-il ici !! depuis que les thread sur les coups de boule ont été supprimés, on ne parle plus que de mort, d'épitaphe, de façon de mourrir, j'en passe et des meilleurs !!
> Le Bar est en pleine crise existentiel, c'est pourquoi mesdames et messieurs les modos je vous une demande officiel de réintégration des threads sur les coups d'boule, ou alors interdisez ceux sur la mort, car ça devient franchement morbide ici :mouais:
> 
> MacDead Génération...


----------



## rezba (21 Novembre 2004)

Si même toi, semac, tu te mets à réfléchir sur la condition du bar, alors on est vraiment dans la voie du progrès ! :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (21 Novembre 2004)

Complète, c'est mieux  

Moi a mon bisounours 
 je lui fait des bisous 
 des gentils des tout doux 
 des geants des tout fous 
 un bisous sur la joue 
 un bisous dans le cou 
 car mon petit bisounours 
 il adore les bisous 


:love: Des bisous partout ouhhh ouhhh 
:love: sur le nez dans le cou ouhhhouhh 
:love: des bisous des bisous 
:love: des milliers de bisous 
:love: et encore des bisous 

 moi à mon bisounours 
 je lui fais des bisous 
 et pour me dire merci 
 il m'en fait lui aussi 
 des gentils des mimis 
 des grands et des petits 
 car mon petit bisounours 
 il adore les bisous 

 Moi à mon bisounours 
 je lui fait des bisous 
 des bisous en couleur 
 qui viennent du fond du coeur 
 des bisous roses et bleu 
 pour qu'il soit trés heureux 
 des bisous jaunes et blanc 
 pour qu'il soit trés content 

ref 

 moi a mon bisounours 
 je lui fait des bisous 
 des bisous d'amitié 
 des bisous de gaitées 
 des bisous de merveille 
 des bisous de soleil 
 car mon petit bisounours 
 il adore les bisous


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Novembre 2004)

Merde c'est une soirée karaoke


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Des tas et des tas de bisous


 :love: :love: :love: :love:

MAIS faites attention avec vos chansons, vous avez réussi à en faire sortir un de son placard  :affraid:
Et il a pas un air très rassurant moi je trouve  :rateau: 
Bon je vais laisser les Jedi LEGO s'en occuper...


----------



## dool (22 Novembre 2004)

Commencer la journée par entendre la première phrase de la chanson des bisoumous, et se dire qu'on va l'avoir en tête jusqu'à 23h ce soir, ça pousse au suicide c'est clair...
Bon, pour revenir aux sujets, c'est l'Automne, les feuilles meurent et tombent comme des mouches (tiens, déjà deux morts retrouvés dans le lac Léman (côté Thonon) en une semaine)....cherche pas plus loin Semac !
A vous les studios.


----------



## Cillian (22 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Commencer la journée par entendre la première phrase de la chanson des bisoumous, et se dire qu'on va l'avoir en tête jusqu'à 23h ce soir, ça pousse au suicide c'est clair...



Tu aurais peut-être préféré la commencer avec un petit bonhomme en mousse ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Novembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais peut-être préféré la commencer avec un petit bonhomme en mousse ?



Ah je te remercie non. Surtout pas. Une fois qu'on a ce genre d'horrible vérole dans la tête, il est impossible de s'en défaire pendant des heures. Alors non!


----------



## teo (22 Novembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais peut-être préféré la commencer avec un petit bonhomme en mousse ?


C'est drôle j'en entend parler depuis longtemps, mais je la connais pas... mais je veux pas pousser au crime, je pourrai m'en mordre les doigts.
Dans le genre insupportable, je vous conseille de rechercher "It's a small world" de chez Disney, c'est surement aussi insuportable que le petit bonhomme en mousse


----------



## MrStone (22 Novembre 2004)

Et pour changer des sempiternels Bisounours, je conseille vivement un petit tour chez Toy Vault pour faire son shopping de noël et enfin s'offrir la petite peluche Cthulhu qui manquait à notre collection :love: :love:




Je connais le chemin, pas la peine de me raccompagner :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mais que se passe-t-il ici !! depuis que les thread sur les coups de boule ont été supprimés, on ne parle plus que de mort, d'épitaphe, de façon de mourrir, j'en passe et des meilleurs !!
> Le Bar est en pleine crise existentiel, c'est pourquoi mesdames et messieurs les modos je vous une demande officiel de réintégration des threads sur les coups d'boule, ou alors interdisez ceux sur la mort, car ça devient franchement morbide ici :mouais:
> 
> MacDead Génération...


mesdames et messieurs les modos, une ambulance, vite


----------



## supermoquette (22 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> A vous les studios.


T'en es à combien de match ?


----------



## rezba (22 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mesdames et messieurs les modos, une ambulance, vite


 
 Yes ? :modo:







 :rateau:


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Yes ? :modo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah enfin un modo !! :hein:


----------



## Bassman (22 Novembre 2004)

Personne n'a parlé de la si jolie musique des Snorky


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a parlé de la si jolie musique des Snorky


 qui qui qui sont les Snorkies ?
qui qui qui mais qui ?
qui qui qui sont les Snorkies ?
Des super gentils !


----------



## cecil-3 (22 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a parlé de la si jolie musique des Snorky



ohooo nooooonnnn pas ça... c'est pire que du SMG en live  :affraid:  :casse:  :affraid:  :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Novembre 2004)

cecil-3 a dit:
			
		

> ohooo nooooonnnn pas ça... c'est pire que du SMG en live  :affraid:  :casse:  :affraid:  :love:


 trop tard ! :love:


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour revenir aux sujets, c'est l'Automne, les feuilles meurent et tombent comme des mouches (tiens, déjà deux morts retrouvés dans le lac Léman (côté Thonon) en une semaine)....cherche pas plus loin Semac !
> A vous les studios.


mmmm j'ai habité un petit village Breton comme ça... à chaque entrée dans l'automne il y avait un ou deux pauvre type à se jeter dans "le derversoire", sorte de tourbillon que faisait la rivière à un endroit précis. Et à l'entrée de l'automne avec les premières pluies abondantes, tu pouvais pas te rater  , pardon c'est nerveux :hein: . tu étais aspiré au fond comme une pierre, mais je ne la leur jetait pas, il devait avoir de bonnes raisons.  

Humm... bon on mange quoi :rose:


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> qui qui qui sont les Snorkies ?
> qui qui qui mais qui ?
> qui qui qui sont les Snorkies ?
> Des super gentils !


Ça me rappelle kekchose ça


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle kekchose ça


 t'as pas le modèle non fumeur ?


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2004)

Il est sous l'eau !!
Bon d'accord l'effet est raté mais c'était une de mes premières "cases" 

_[edit] Notez que je saurais pas plus le faire maintenant   _


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2004)

Ca y est ça a ré-ouvert ?


----------



## Stargazer (23 Novembre 2004)

Parce que c'était fermé ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est ça a ré-ouvert ?



Je voulais parler du :casse:


----------



## Stargazer (23 Novembre 2004)

Je parlais bien de ça ... 

Ca demandait plus de boulot pour trouver ses cibles, mais y'avait des boules perdues qui faisaient mouche !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2004)

C'est vrai que la c'est plus tactique, je préfères


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca demandait plus de boulot pour trouver ses cibles, mais y'avait des boules perdues qui faisaient mouche !



Tiens, une blonde bergère...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir nato !


----------



## poildep (23 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir nato !


si tu dis bonjour à nato t'es pu mon copain !


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> si tu dis bonjour à nato t'es pu mon copain !



 :hosto:


----------



## teo (23 Novembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde

Ceux qui ont pu l'être, l'ont été ici... pour les restes ils ont au frigo, en attendant.


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

mmmm y'a baston ici ou quoi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

j'ai pus bouler que 1 personne ici !!!    

il faut croire que le delais de 7 jours c'est rallongé !!


----------



## mac-aïoli (23 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde.


----------



## MrStone (23 Novembre 2004)

Étrange... j'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà vécu ça... :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2004)

et ça  ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2004)

Ahhh je me sent mieux 
On est bien la , non ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2004)

Ouai, c'est calme :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ouai, c'est calme :sleep:





     :love: 

il dorment tous, laisse leur terminer la sieste


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2004)

Mouais, j'vais retourner au taf 

Sinon c'est dommage pour les coud'boules car je coud'boule à 13 maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, j'vais retourner au taf
> 
> Sinon c'est dommage pour les coud'boules car je coud'boule à 13 maintenant



je sais pas pour toi mais pour moi les coupbouls sont  devenus rares et
presque impossible a les rendre !!


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, j'vais retourner au taf
> 
> Sinon c'est dommage pour les coud'boules car je coud'boule à 13 maintenant


Et bien pour ton retour de travail, pense à te détendre en me boulant de tout tes 13 points


----------



## MrStone (23 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, j'vais retourner au taf
> 
> Sinon c'est dommage pour les coud'boules car je coud'boule à 13 maintenant



13, c'est un euphémisme


----------



## semac (23 Novembre 2004)

bon moi j'ai rien contre les coups de boules  ceux qui veulent n'en donner


----------



## nato kino (23 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon moi j'ai rien contre les coups de boules  ceux qui veulent n'en donner



On finira par le savoir.


----------



## touba (23 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On finira par le savoir.


de quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> mmmm y'a baston ici ou quoi


et je ne suis pas invité ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et je ne suis pas invité ?



tu ne perd pas le nords toi !!!!      :love:


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2004)

ya des coudbouls qui se perdent?    

faut pas les laisser tout seuls, enfin..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ya des coudbouls qui se perdent?
> 
> faut pas les laisser tout seuls, enfin..





    surtout maintenant
 dehors fait tres froid


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surtout maintenant
> dehors fait tres froid



les coudboules du coeur ?


----------



## Grug (23 Novembre 2004)

encore un thread de coudbouls qui ne veut pas dire son nom :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> encore un thread de coudbouls qui ne veut pas dire son nom :rateau:




mais non, mais non


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> les coudboules du coeur ?





coeurs , bisouz , fleurs, chocolats ....comme tu veux

on est dans la bonne saison       :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> encore un thread de coudbouls qui ne veut pas dire son nom :rateau:


allez, un bon -700


----------



## dool (23 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> allez, un bon -700



 hein ? quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2004)




----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> coeurs , bisouz , fleurs, chocolats ....comme tu veux
> 
> on est dans la bonne saison       :love:




bisouzzz  :rateau: 

les chocolats, c'est trop lourd  :hein:


----------



## mac-aïoli (23 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> encore un thread de coudbouls qui ne veut pas dire son nom :rateau:



Non! personne n'aurait osé.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

il se passe quoi ici sans moi   

   :love: 
Sinon les bisounours j'ai pas trop trop connus moi je suis trop jeune


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Et bien pour ton retour de travail, pense à te détendre en me boulant de tout tes 13 points



Je suis aussi volontaire...    

A.


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Et bien pour ton retour de travail, pense à te détendre en me boulant de tout tes 13 points



Te voilà satisfait ?


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2004)

"cachez ce thread des coudbouls que je ne saurais voir"


----------



## Stargazer (23 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> encore un thread de coudbouls qui ne veut pas dire son nom :rateau:



C'est donc ici, l'Eldorado perdu .... Le professeur thompson avait raison


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2004)

Bonzoir


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2004)




----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Bonzoir



Bonsoir à toi!

*je pense pas que sa va faire long feu*


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> *je pense pas que sa va faire long feu*



Quoi ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ?



J'ai dis je sens que je vais pas faire long feu, je suis creuvé, tiens d'ailleurs je vais me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2004)

Pareil :sleep:


----------



## macmarco (23 Novembre 2004)

Dites, tout à l'heure c'est l'anniv' de TheBig, alors gardez-en pour lui !


----------



## poildep (23 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dites, tout à l'heure c'est l'anniv' de TheBig, alors gardez-en pour lui !


 m'étonnerait que je puisse, je l'ai boulé il y a peu.


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2004)

Ramène tes fesses zebig que l'on boule un petit peu pour ton annif


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

déjà fait en ce qui me concerne


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dites, tout à l'heure c'est l'anniv' de TheBig, alors gardez-en pour lui !



Didju' faudra qu'il attende encore un peu... ça fait pas assez longtemps  :rateau: 

Sinon oui ça est l'heure maintenant.


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2004)

c'est uniquement chez moi ? j'arrive pas à voir les dernières pages des fils ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est uniquement chez moi ? j'arrive pas à voir les dernières pages des fils ?



Quand il y a un seul pauste dans une nouvelle page, impossible d'afficher ou d'efficher la page.
Je pense que c'est un bügue. Pour y remedier remplace le chiffre 20 tout a la fin de l'url de la page par 40.
Et la bobinette cédera.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est uniquement chez moi ? j'arrive pas à voir les dernières pages des fils ?


dans le code dynamique (cf barre d'adresse web de ton navigateur) il suffit de changer le chiffre pour aller d'un post à l'autre : si le dernier chiffre est un 4 et que tu veux aller au post suivant il te faut changer le 4 en 5.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> dans le code dynamique (cf barre d'adresse web de ton navigateur) il suffit de changer le chiffre pour aller d'un post à l'autre : si le dernier chiffre est un 4 et que tu veux aller au post suivant il te faut changer le 4 en 5.



T'arretes un peu de repetter ce que je dis.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> T'arretes un peu de repetter ce que je dis.


sorry, pas vu ton post (surement encore un problème d'affichage du dernier post).


----------



## nato kino (24 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> sorry, pas vu ton post (surement encore un problème d'affichage du dernier post).



Non, c'est tout à fait normal, je ne vois pas les siens non plus.  :rateau:


----------



## teo (24 Novembre 2004)

Ca a l'ai d'avoir été réparé, ici et dans les "séries de SF " aussi...


----------



## semac (24 Novembre 2004)

n'ayant pas eu de réponse sur la réouverture potentiel d'un thread coup de boule  
je me suis permis d'en distribuer quelqes un, enfin à ceux à qui j'ai pu, car elle est corriace la maccina


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> n'ayant pas eu de réponse sur la réouverture potentiel d'un thread coup de boule
> je me suis permis d'en distribuer quelqes un, enfin à ceux à qui j'ai pu, car elle est corriace la maccina


zé rien vuz   ze regardz zencore....non non rienz


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2004)

Ah, cent messages, c'est beaucoup pour un fil où tout a été dit, non ? 
 La réponse à la question initiale est donc : non.


----------

